# Netzwerk per Router



## Peter Klein (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich besitze eine Fritzbox 7050 und würd gern wissen, em Notebook auf die Festplatten von meinem PC zugreifen kann?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2006)

Welche Betriebssysteme? 
Und was hat die FritzBox mit dem Zugriff von Rechner A auf Rechner B zu tun? Ist der eine Rechner im Internet und der andere im LAN?


----------



## Peter Klein (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo Dennis

Habe Win XP Pro Sp2 auf beiden.Habe den Laptop per Kabel am Router hängen, und habe mal irgenwo gelesen das ich über die FritzBox auf freigegebene Ordner am anderen PC zugreifen kann. Ist das richtig? 

Die Quelle weiss ich leide nicht mehr.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Mai 2006)

Ich nehme mal an, dass die FritzBox fuer's LAN als ganz normaler Switch oder Hub fungiert.
Dementsprechend kannst Du ganz normal alles moegliche machen was Du im LAN so machen kannst, unter anderem halt auch auf Freigaben anderer Rechner zugreifen.


----------



## Dr Dau (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Die Quelle heist nicht zufälligerweise "Handbuch Seite 11"?  


			
				Handbuch Seite 11 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alle an die FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7050 angeschlossenen Computer
> sind zu einem Netzwerk verbunden und können untereinander
> auf freigegebene Dateien und Drucker zugreifen.


Du musst also Verzeichnise und/oder Drucker freigeben und kannst so dann über die Netzwerkumgebung darauf zugreifen.
Idealerweise befinden sich die Rechner in der gleichen Arbeitgruppe und auf beiden ist der gleiche Benutzer eingerichtet.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

